

Simple multicast testing with nicnack - hashbo
http://adventuresinfabric.posterous.com/presenting-nicnack-for-quick-and-easy-multica

======
rn82497
Whilst not a replacement for deep network diagnostic tools - such simple
application layer multicast tools like NicNak are IMO invaluable.

Surprised there aren't more of them around!

~~~
hashbo
I’d be interested to know what other options are around, it’s the only one
I’ve come across to be honest and debugging multicast is such a pain.

------
neilellis
Great little tool - saved me a lot of time when trying to debug multicast
based software.

